

US Air Force + 1,760 PlayStation 3's + Condor = supercomputer - raleec
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-12-air-playstation-3s-supercomputer.html

======
chunkbot
How does Sony feel about subsidizing the cost of these things?

------
iwr
So the Air Force can get "Other OS"

